# Kalte Füsse (Zehen), aber warme Hände



## is-is (11. Januar 2014)

Hi,

aktuell bei um die 0° frieren mit nach einiger Zeit gefühlt die Zehen ab. Ich habe schon extra warme, isolierte Winderwanderschuhe an, die angeblich bis zweistellige Minusgrade warm sein sollen. Beim Laufen/Wandern damit frieren die Füsse überhaupt nicht. 
Beim Biken sonst bin ich eher dünn angezogen, die Hände sind schön warm (mit dünnen Winderhandschuhen), die Handschuhe ziehe ich auch zwischendurch aus, weil ich sonst schwitze. Aber die Zehen frieren mir gefühlt ab.
Jemand Vorschläge, z.B. spezielle Socken, mehrere Lagen oder was anderes?


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. Januar 2014)

also ich fahr zur zeit einfach mit skisocken in meinen bikeschuhen. passt perfekt, keine kalten füße und trotzdem gut funktionell belüftet also auch keine käsefüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ein erstmal einfacher Vorschlag wäre, normale dünne Wollsocken, darüber wind- und wasserdichte Socken, und dann die Schuhe vorgeheizt vom Heizkörper anzuziehen. Auch (gute) Neopren Überzieher halten eine Weile den kalten (Fahrt-)Wind ab.
Ein guter Ansatzpunkt sind im Winter auch etwas größere Schuhe, als man sie im Sommer trägt, damit genügend Luftpolster zwischen Schuh und Fuß vorhanden ist. Also im Zweifelsfalle lieber sogar ein paar Socken weniger tragen (oder dünnere), als mehrere übereinander, damit es auf keinen Fall eng im Schuh wird.
Ruhig mal verschiedene Socken aus dem eigenen vorh. Kontingent testen, auch in verschiedenen Kombinationen übereinander getragen.

Fußempfindlichkeiten sind sehr individuell, und es gibt nicht "die Lösung" dafür.

Gruß Jan


----------



## saschakiefer (11. Januar 2014)

Da ich auch immer mit kalten Füßen zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich mir Socken von Seal Skinz zugelegt http://www.sealskinz.com/UK/socks/ke741-thick-mid-length-sock-black.html
Zusammen mit meinem Five Ten Impact, der ja auch etwas dicker ist sorgt die Kombination bei mir für warme und trockene Füße. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## geronet (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn du an den Füßen schwitzt, werden die Socken feucht und jegliche Wärmeisolierung ist dahin. Da hilft nur eine Sohlenheizung, hab ich auch. Bei etwa 0 Grad schalte ich die nach 1h ein und die Füße tauen wieder auf, sonst wirds richtig unangenehm


----------



## Dr Kabel (11. Januar 2014)

Das könnte auch an Klickpedalen liegen wenn du welche fährst. Die sind wie Kühlrippen unter dem Füßen. Da hilft eine thermische Trennung durch eine Einlegesohle mit z.B.  Alu oder Lammfell. Kommt natürlich auch auf Schuhe Socken u.s.w. an.


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. Januar 2014)

Also auf keine Fall elektrische oder Fnzel Kohle Sohlenheizung!
Ist ja absurd, schuhe, die man mit Strom heizt...

Wärme kommt von Iisolation und die kommt von Luft.
Luft braucht Platz, und Platz brauchen auch die Adern, um warmes Blut zu transportieren:

Schuh groooosss, damit da warme Wollsocken bequem(!) reinpassen, dann ne Wollfilzsohle, um Kälte von unten zu isolieren.

ich nehme an, dir ist zu eng in den Schuhen.

mein Klassiker, immer und immer wieder empfohlen: Rose Winterschuh, 2 NR grösser, Wollfilzsohle rein und dicke Wollsocke, und es muss dennoch bequem sein.
Dann noch Vaude Minsk2 Überschuhe, und dir ist garantiert nie kalt!

ich fahre damit gerne mal 6 Stunden, und habe null kalte Füsse!


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. Januar 2014)

Dr Kabel schrieb:


> Das könnte auch an Klickpedalen liegen wenn du welche fährst. Die sind wie Kühlrippen unter dem Füßen. Da hilft eine thermische Trennung durch eine Einlegesohle mit z.B.  Alu oder Lammfell. Kommt natürlich auch auf Schuhe Socken u.s.w. an.


Er fährt ohne kLICKSCHUHE!
Insofern ist dein Argument zwar grundsätzlich richtig, trifft hier aber nicht zu!


----------



## wildbiker (11. Januar 2014)

Hab seit kurzem Socken von Woolpower 400 (gibts auch in 600 er wolle, wenns richtig knacke kalt ist). Sind echt gut und vorallem warm, da aus merinowolle. Fahr Sommer wie Winter mit Flats und Five ten freerider Schuhen. Bspw. heute bei 3 grad über 3 h biken gewesen und keine kalten füsse. Dafür kalte Hände nach ner gewissen Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moxrox (11. Januar 2014)

is-is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aktuell bei um die 0° frieren mit nach einiger Zeit gefühlt die Zehen ab. Ich habe schon extra warme, isolierte Winderwanderschuhe an, die angeblich bis zweistellige Minusgrade warm sein sollen. Beim Laufen/Wandern damit frieren die Füsse überhaupt nicht.
> Beim Biken sonst bin ich eher dünn angezogen, die Hände sind schön warm (mit dünnen Winderhandschuhen), die Handschuhe ziehe ich auch zwischendurch aus, weil ich sonst schwitze. Aber die Zehen frieren mir gefühlt ab.
> Jemand Vorschläge, z.B. spezielle Socken, mehrere Lagen oder was anderes?



Sitzen die Schuhe lockerer oder eher fest und hast du Bewegungsfreiheit ? Die sollten nicht fest sitzen sonst schnürst die Blutzirkulation ein. Hast du feuchte oder verschwitzte Füsse ? Das alles können Gründe sein für kalte Füsse.


----------



## Chiccoli (11. Januar 2014)

Was sind denn das für isolierte Winterwanderschuhe? Könnte es sein dass Wind rein zieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## is-is (11. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge! Die Schuhe sind Winterwanderschuhe mit Goretex, also wind- und wasserdicht. Da ich schmale Füsse habe ist auch genug Luft aussenrum und Platz für die Zehen zum bewegen. 
Schwitzen tun die Füsse nicht, aber ich glaube bei den Socken werde ich jetzt richtig aufrüsten (und eventuell eine Einlegesohle) damit es warm bleibt. Laufe ich etwas mit den gleichen Schuhen/Socken sind die Füsse schön warm, nur beim Biken noch nicht.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (11. Januar 2014)

KLICK

_T.O.O.L_


----------



## RetroRider (12. Januar 2014)

is-is schrieb:


> [...] Laufe ich etwas mit den gleichen Schuhen/Socken sind die Füsse schön warm, nur beim Biken noch nicht.


Warum schiebst du nicht einfach bis die Füsse wieder warm sind? Vielleicht hilft auch eine andere Fußstellung auf dem Pedal oder mal beim Pedalieren ziehen statt immer nur drücken. (Ja, das geht auch ohne Klickpedale)


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2014)

Ergänzung: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/wo...peerius&utm_medium=reco&utm_campaign=product2

Hab die jeweils über meinen Händler bezogen, da ich sie in keinem Bikeshop gefunden hab. Außerdem kann man die Socken je nach Fussklima länger als einen Tag tragen. Hab meine mindestens 1 Woche an ohne dass die müffeln.


----------



## duke209 (12. Januar 2014)

Sind genial, mal ausprobieren

http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...gle-_-Gore DE GS PLA-_-All Products-_-Feed DE


----------



## 3idoronyh (12. Januar 2014)

Ne einfach gute Wollsocke reicht!

es geht um: Aussenisolation Platz, kein Abschnüren, Klickies Kontakt unterbinden, und um Wolle (der Isolation willen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (12. Januar 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ergänzung: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/wo...peerius&utm_medium=reco&utm_campaign=product2
> 
> Hab die jeweils über meinen Händler bezogen, da ich sie in keinem Bikeshop gefunden hab. Außerdem kann man die Socken je nach Fussklima länger als einen Tag tragen. Hab meine mindestens 1 Woche an ohne dass die müffeln.


Ich hänge auch völlig verschwitzte Socken aus den Büroschuhen einfach über die Heizung....das riecht, im Gegensatz zu Plaste Sachen, NULL!
Ich trage meine Socken so oft 5-6-7x bevor sie gewaschen werden, alles ok.

Plastesocken dagegen stinken nach wenigen Stunden schon bestialisch.


----------



## Tosh1m1t5u (12. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ich hänge auch völlig verschwitzte Socken aus den Büroschuhen einfach über die Heizung....das riecht, im Gegensatz zu Plaste Sachen, NULL!
> Ich trage meine Socken so oft 5-6-7x bevor sie gewaschen werden, alles ok.
> 
> Plastesocken dagegen stinken nach wenigen Stunden schon bestialisch.



DAS ist aber nicht dein Ernst!!! Denn dann wundert es mich nicht dass das "Plaste"-Zeugs bei dir immer stinkt.

Es gehört zu den grundlegenden hygienischen Bedingungen dass man sein verschwitztes Gewand nach JEDER Ausfahrt wäscht! 

Ps.: Die oben erwähnten Gore-Socken benutze ich auch. Die sind TOP! (Auch nach einer mehrstündigen Ausfahrt stinken die bei mir nicht).


----------



## 3idoronyh (12. Januar 2014)

Hä?
Wolle stinkt NICHT!
Auch nach Tagen nicht!
Darum wird sie ja auch für lange Trekkingtouren im Gebirge, usw empfohen!

Plaste dagegen miefen erbärmlich, und darum wasche ich sie nat auch sofort! Das riecht doch sonst wie Iltis!
Wie kann man das missverstehen?

Wolle dagegen kann man mehrere Tage anziehen, riecht Null-komma-Null!


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Januar 2014)

Schuhe ne Nr. größer mit Klickis, Falk Wandersocken, Neopren Überzieher fertig;-)!!!


----------



## Twenty9er (16. Januar 2014)

Ganz einfach: Überschuhe...gibt z.B. von Northwave im Internet für 20€...und die Probleme sind weg.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Die Schuhe bleiben sauber


----------



## georgauf (22. Januar 2016)

Ich grad dieses Thema mal aus und mach somit auch meinen ersten Post.
War jetzt 2x bei Minusgraden für jeweils ca 2h fahren. 
Beide Male sind meine Zehen danach fast abgefallen, zumindest hats sich so angefühlt. Waren wirklich starke Schmerzen.

Bin jetzt für den Winter auf Flat Pedale umgestiegen.
Eher dicke Skate-Schuhe.
Beim ersten Mal 2 Paar Socken, 1 Paar Wandersocken, 1 Paar Wollsocken. Im Schuh wars eng, dachte das war sicher das Problem.

Hab danach etwas rumgegooglt, beim heutigen Versuch dann extra die Schuhe unter der Innensohle und vorne im Zehenbereich mit mehreren Lagen Alufolie ausgekleidet. Dazu wieder die wirklich guten Wandersocken. Und aus Schiss vor der Kälte hab ich mir so Mavic Zehenwärmer die eigntlich über den Click-Schuh gehören, einfach direkt über die Zehen gezogen. Rein in den Schuh (der war vorgewärmt).

Gleiches Ergebnis. Abgefrorene Zehen.

Hab jetzt Mal Sealskinz bestellt, aber so riesiges Vertrauen hab ich da noch nicht.

Gibts Tipps? Die Zehenwärmer-Thermopads sehen gut aus, gibts damit viele Erfahrungen?

Sonst ist mir am ganzen Körper angenehm warm gewesen, beide Male. Aber ich tendiere eigentlich immer zu kalten Zehen.


Wer hat Tipps für mich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Januar 2016)

Dünne Baumwollsocken darüber dicke Wollwandersocken. Zehen etwas mit Frischhaltefolie umwickeln. Schuhe im Winter 11/2-2 Größen größer kaufen.


----------



## georgauf (22. Januar 2016)

Jop, werds nächts mal mit großen Schuhen probieren, hab da sicher noch was rumliegen.
Aber bin halt bissl skeptisch und hab mir darum gedacht, ich frag lieber vorher nochmal nach, ob es da schon neue, großartige Erkenntnisse und Tipps gibt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Januar 2016)

Thermopads und gut ist.


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Januar 2016)

Frieren tut man beim biken nur an den Fussspitzen...bis jetzt habe ich sie noch nicht gebraucht aber bei mehr als -5° komm ich mit den heatpaxx ganz gut klar:
http://www.amazon.de/HeatPaxx-Fußwärmer-Display-Paar-HX101/dp/B003OE4IEI?SubscriptionId=AKIAI2OUHUC2IPHVEYIQ&tag=weluma-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003OE4IEI&ascsubtag=56a2b03e5a94d2.11711603


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2016)

Jo, mit den Sohlenwärmern wird es schnell zu warm. Die machen ab -10 Grad Sinn. Zehenwärmer reichen.

Für die Zehenwärmer einfach eine überflüssige Sohle vorne so abschneiden, dass die Zehenwärmer den abgeschnitteten Bereich ersetzen. Dann eine dünne aber feste Kunststoffsohle zurecht schneiden (Dicke etwa wie bei den MarshGuards, kann man allerlei Verpackungen für nehmen). Diese mit doppelseitigem Kebeband unten auf die abgeschnittene Sohle kleben. Nun kann man die Zehenwärmer von oben auf den vorderen, freien Teil der Kunststoffsohle kleben.

So bekommt man das Ganze schnell und einfach in den Schuh rein und raus. Und immer an der genau richtigen Position ohne Stufe. Das vom Herstelller empfohlene Kleben unten auf die Socken ist dagegen nicht so gut. Da drückt dann meistens irgendwas, was nach ein paar Stunden wirklich unangenehm werden kann.

Man kann sich dann alle weiteren Akte wie besondere Socken, Isolierungen, Überzüge, oder gar extra Winterschuhe einfach sparen. Das macht die Kosten für die Pads teilweise wieder wett.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Januar 2016)

Dass mit dem Sohle-abschneiden brauchst nicht. Einfach ankleben, dicke Socke drüber, fertig.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2016)

Gehen tut das auch. Ich nutze die oft und lange, da war mir halt nach ein bisschen Perfektionismus. Jetzt geht es schneller und ist bequemer. Aber kann ja jeder selbst probieren


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Januar 2016)

Hey super, Du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht...eigentlich trag ich die ehrlich gesagt auch nur im Notfall. Letztes Jahr hab ich die garnicht gebraucht und generell find ich die auch relativ teuer. Interessant in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht die Handwärmer, die es paarweise für kleineres Geld gibt....die könnte man sich wirklich in so was wie eine passend zugeschnittene Aussparung in die Sohle legen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/40-Paar-Handwarmer-von-WARMPACK-de-Taschenwarmer-keine-kalten-Hande/190979572040?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083420&meid=2252cc4a231f40fe9c891e6cc44364c6&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&mehot=pp&sd=200830505328

..obs von der Wärme reicht, weiss ich nicht. Richtig top warm sind die selbstklebenden direkt auf der Haut.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2016)

Gibt's auch als Zehenwärmer. http://www.amazon.de/Warmpack-Zehenwärmer-40er-Pack/dp/B00Q5596QI/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1453565275&sr=1-1&keywords=zehenwärmer+40

Aber mal ehrlich - wg. 10 ct mehr oder weniger pro Tour wäre mir das Latte.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Januar 2016)

Da haste auch wieder recht...apropos Latte...ich mach mir mal schnell einen. ...hier wirds schon wieder sommerlich (5°).


----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Dünne Baumwollsocken



Niemals Baumwolle, wenn das Zeug nass ist wärmt es nicht mehr. Wolle ist besser. Ansonsten helfen nur richtige Winterschuhe. Ich habe in den letzte Jahren einige versucht:

BOC24/Roseversand/Exustar Winterschuhe sind für Nässe bei Kühlschranktemperatur OK, darunter sehr schnell sehr unangenehm.
Shimano MT-91 sind locker geschnürt mit dicken Wollsocken für 1-1,5h bei leichtem Frost OK.
Northwave Artic GTX sind für 1-1,5h bei leichtem Frost ebenfalls OK.
45NRTH Wölvhammer sind für mich die Referenz. Man kann kalte Schuhe(standen im Auto) bei -6°C anziehen und die Füße werden warm(!), ob drei vier oder fünf Stunden bei solchen Temperaturen ist vollkommen egal, irgendwann spürt man leichte Kälte im vorderen Bereich, aber das ist sehr weit entfernt von der Artics, eingefrorenen oder schmerzenden Füßen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2016)

Dafür hättest du dir Zehenwärmer für die nächsten 200 Jahre kaufen können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2016)

Die Wölvis waren mir zu teuer. Es sind nun Salomon Toundra geworden, zu knapp der Hälfte des Wölvi-Preises bin ich gespannt, was das -40°-Angebot von Salomon zu bieten hat. Gut, wer Klickies fährt, für den ist der Schuh nicht geeignet.
Bald ist es soweit. 

P.S.: Auch niemals die zusätzliche Wirkung des Fahrtwindes unterschätzen. Da relativiert sich eine "Labor"-Angabe sehr schnell!


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Januar 2016)

Mit Gore Thermo Socken oder sonstigen friere ich bisher trotzdem, so wirklich warme Socken habe ich nicht gefunden bisher. Die sind alle in etwa auf einem Niveau (BaaBaa Winter, Rose Winter, Craft Warm, Gore). Mein derzeitiges Hilfsmittel sind auch die Heatpads, die ich allerdings oben auf die Zehen klebe anstatt unten.
Diese Anleitung zum Abschneiden einer überflüssigen Sohle hab ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz verstanden...
3-4 Stunden halten die dann, danach wirds wieder kalt. Aber das reicht meistens so, dass es noch erträglich ist. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich keine expliziten Winterschuhe habe, weil es für Flat Pedals einfach keine zu geben scheint, die auch guten Grip auf den Pedalen bieten. Zzt. fahre ich die FiveTen Karver, die zumindest wärmer als die FiveTen Sommerschuhe sind.


Könnt ihr mal Feedback zu den Wölvhammer oder den Toundra geben, wie der Grip auf Flat Pedals ist?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Januar 2016)

Für Flat Pedals gibt's wirklich keine expliziten Winterschuhe aber bei mir hat sich ganz gut ein gepolsterter Trekkingschuh in einer Nummer größer gemacht. Flache Sohle. Dazu dicke Baumwollsocken, die dem Fuß etwas Luft zum Atmen geben. Wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur, dass die trocken bleiben. Halten tut das dann 2-3 ohne heatpaxx und mit länger.
Vorletztes Jahr bin ich noch mit den Northwave Celsius Arctic gefahren und das war kälter. Die Shimano MT-91 habe ich auch probiert aber das taugte mir am Wenigsten........also ohne Klickis im Winter (und Sommer) kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Guggilein (27. Januar 2016)

bis zu -5 reicht mir eigentlich so gut wie immer folgende Kombi:
- dünne sportsocken
- trekkingsocken (nur bei unter 0)
- normaler Radschuh
- alte wollsocke (nur bei unter -5 und ja, über den Schuh)
- Neoüberzieher (aber kein so ein dünner, sondern was dickeres)

Wichtig sind auch die Hose und die Jacke. Da der Körper auf die äußeren Extremitäten am ehesten verzichten kann, ist ein kalter Fuß oft ein Zeichen zu kalter Beine/Arme/Torso. Daher mein Zusatztipp: Windstopper Bib in lang. Gibts von Gore, Löffler und vielen anderen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2016)

Guggilein schrieb:


> bis zu -5 reicht mir eigentlich so gut wie immer folgende Kombi:
> - dünne sportsocken
> - trekkingsocken (nur bei unter 0)
> - normaler Radschuh
> ...


Halte ich für sehr gewagt. Bei nasser Kälte und Wind, wäre mir das eindeutig zu wenig und da steh ich nicht alleine da (gibt natürlich Ausnahmen wie z.B. Dich). Dass man nicht in "kurz" fährt, davon bin ich mal ausgegangen.

Ansonsten halte ich von den Neoüberziehern null garnichts...bin ich jahrelang gefahren. Die gehen entweder nach einer Saison kaputt weil nicht gelände/latsch-tauglich oder rollen sich an der Fussspitze ständig nach oben.
Besser gleich ein paar gescheite Winterschuhe, statt jedes Jahr 20€ investieren.
..achja...der Winter ist hier eh vorbei. Draussen ist (vorerst) Herbst.


----------

